# Fly fishing jet boat



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Not 100% sure if this is the right forum to be under. . . but anyone in here fly fish from an aluminum inboard jet boat? i'm thinking of building one to replace my current river boat and trying to pick some brains before i build one from the ground up. Below is my current jet.








be


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Before you go down that road... Where are you going to be operating? Jet boats really work well in shallow waters with all rock bottoms like up north where many rock bottomed rivers with strong currents and clear water are what you're fishing... They don't work well at all in shallow soft-bottomed areas where the impeller on that jet will soon clog with mud, silt, and sand....

Remember as well that jet drives provide much less GO than a comparable standard outboard so you might need a bigger jet to get the same performance from a smaller outboard... 

"Aren't boats fun?"


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

lemaymiami said:


> Before you go down that road... Where are you going to be operating? Jet boats really work well in shallow waters with all rock bottoms like up north where many rock bottomed rivers with strong currents and clear water are what you're fishing... They don't work well at all in shallow soft-bottomed areas where the impeller on that jet will soon clog with mud, silt, and sand....
> 
> Remember as well that jet drives provide much less GO than a comparable standard outboard so you might need a bigger jet to get the same performance from a smaller outboard...
> 
> "Aren't boats fun?"


I’ll be running it in our rocky rivers of tn. I built the jet in the picture 2 years ago but wanting too explore an inboard with a jetski motor to get around the huge loss in power. I just don’t know anyone local with an inboard setup. Most of our rivers I have plenty of power/speed. But we have a couple really long tail waters that itd Be nicer to cruise in the 30s on.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Inboard, no. Outboard, yes. Check out Sabine Skiffs. They build Al poling skiffs and a few customers are putting jets on them. Plenty of picks on the web and Insta/FB.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I should have clarified that I meant fly fishing for trout in rivers. Not poling lol. I’ve already gone down that route and built an aluminum poling skiff.








In this application I’m talking more about fly fishing this type of stuff


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

Check out Stealth Craft. This is who builds my boats for guiding on Trout Rrivers. He is on top of all the latest ideas in boat building specifically for fly fishing rivers. I recently purchased this same model, different color and without trolling motor.
You should be able to get some good ideas regarding your build.



https://stealthcraftboats.com/stealthcraft/16ft-power-drifter-sled/


----------



## baconegg&cheese (Dec 27, 2017)

Check out Rockfish Boats.









Rockfish Boats | Extreme Shallow Jet Boats | United States


Rockfish Boats | Extreme shallow inboard jet boats for hunting fishing and outdoor adventure




www.rockfishboats.com


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Ken T said:


> Check out Stealth Craft. This is who builds my boats for river fishing. He is on top of all the latest ideas in boat building specifically for fly fishing rivers. I recently purchased this same model, different color and without trolling motor.
> You should be able to get some good ideas regarding your build.
> 
> 
> ...


We’ve got a couple of those around the area. Mainly for guides that row their clients around. They seem to really like them for their application. I’m wanting to get away from an outboard though and go to a center console inboard setup with 140-150 hp though. I wanna see the mid to upper 30s.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

baconegg&cheese said:


> Check out Rockfish Boats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats much more what im talking about. I just want to add 2’length and a few inches wider. I’ve tried digging through there Facebook and what not and seems they’ve not posted/replied to anything for a year or so.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

bob_esper said:


> We’ve got a couple of those around the area. Mainly for guides that row their clients around. They seem to really like them for their application. I’m wanting to get away from an outboard though and go to a center console inboard setup with 140-150 hp though. I wanna see the mid to upper 30s.


Where I guide higher speeds are not possible due to the rocks and constant maneuvers needed to travel. The builder says with the Merc. 60/40 top speeds around 30mph. on the sled shown.

BTW he also builds larger Aluminum models of jet sleds for his clients in Alaska. You may want to look through those videos for some ideas.

Good Luck with build


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I have flyfished off an inboard jet. Not a fan vs an outboard. No matter how you do it the dang thing takes up too much of your useable space. Most guys I know that have jets for flyfishing trout rivers have an outboard jet on a john boat with oars. Run up then float down using the oars to control the drift lane.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

ifsteve said:


> I have flyfished off an inboard jet. Not a fan vs an outboard. No matter how you do it the dang thing takes up too much of your useable space. Most guys I know that have jets for flyfishing trout rivers have an outboard jet on a john boat with oars. Run up then float down using the oars to control the drift lane.


how big of a boat was it? I’m assuming by space you mean walking around space. Not space to stand and fish.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

bob_esper said:


> how big of a boat was it? I’m assuming by space you mean walking around space. Not space to stand and fish.


I have fly fished off of numerous jets all either 16 or 18ft in length. Some guys have tried a 20ft boat but that gets to be a real chore to handle with oars. And yes the space I was referring to was walking around. Its why both of my duck boats (one jet and one mud motor) had bench free interiors. Hate having to always step around or over things.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

ifsteve said:


> I have fly fished off of numerous jets all either 16 or 18ft in length. Some guys have tried a 20ft boat but that gets to be a real chore to handle with oars. And yes the space I was referring to was walking around. Its why both of my duck boats (one jet and one mud motor) had bench free interiors. Hate having to always step around or over things.


that’s one thing I love about my current boat. Tons of room. I was planning on another 1760. Was hoping the width would help it seem more roomy even with a small center console.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

bob_esper said:


> that’s one thing I love about my current boat. Tons of room. I was planning on another 1760. Was hoping the width would help it seem more roomy even with a small center console.


Bob, you can make it work. But no matter how you slice it, a center console just makes getting around the boat tougher. Doable but its all about tradeoffs.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Look at Jet Boats from the PNW. I’ve run and ridden in inboard and outboard jet sleds 90-500 hp. Just depends on how big of a boat you want. I wouldn’t want to run an inboard. The outboards just have more room. I’ve been in a 300hp tiller, it’s doable. check out Willie Boats, North River, Duckworth etc. only limiting factor is your wallet.









Raptor - Willie Boats


[image][/image] The most versatile sled hull available great for running shallow rivers and open bays. • A 24° fore bow that pierces waves • A 15° entry that tames chop • A 10° transom that allows for ultimate stability and shallow water capabilities [tabs] [tab title=”Open Hull Std. Features”]...




www.willieboats.com













HOME







www.northriverboats.com





Here is a 24ft North river with a 250 Yamaha tiller. Way more space than any inboard






$69,995 OBO 2013 24ft North River Scout Portland, OR


Powered with a Yamaha VF250. Has a sweet 9.9 high



portland-or.allboatlistings.com


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Go for it.

I think it would be great for your purpose.

Do a google search I believe there is an entire forum dedicated to jet ski tinny's.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

bob_esper said:


> We’ve got a couple of those around the area. Mainly for guides that row their clients around. They seem to really like them for their application. I’m wanting to get away from an outboard though and go to a center console inboard setup with 140-150 hp though. I wanna see the mid to upper 30s.


Sounds like an ambitious plan! I doubt that your new skiff would be very rower friendly.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

The Fin said:


> Sounds like an ambitious plan! I doubt that your new skiff would be very rower friendly.


We don’t row anyways lol. That’s what the I pilot is for in deeper water. Then we just get out to fish the riffles.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Hey Bob,

If your boat is mostly about gettin somewhere to get out and fish, your inboard idea might work. But if you need a lot of manuvering, I think outboard will be better and certainly better if rowing and fishing from the boat. Rowing gives you the possibility to position the angler precisely and with no noise and only a little effort at the sticks.

There are some guys running jet outboards on the Missouri in Montana for trout where the river slows and spreads out. You might check in with them.

My 1652 rows pretty heavy, kinda like a raft and will run 27 with one person and the 40/30 Yamaha jet. But really does OK under oar. I’ve had the same set up before but with prop and it is a very workable solution.

I think you can get low to mid 30s with a lot less than 150 hp. Remember, the bigger and heavier the boat the harder it is to handle manually. I suspect getting a wad of leaves out of an inboard jet intake involves taking a swim. Worth thinking about.

For what you want I’d think about an 1860 with maybe a jet 70 or 90? For an example of what you might build, look at the G3 1860 center console. I would probably skip a tunnel based on my limited experience with my boat. It’ll run over a gravel bar with ankle deep water and you don’t even know it happened if you don’t look.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I have a prodigy outboard jet for sale that will do 30-34 MPH. Just buy that from me then you don't have to find out about the inboards


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

I’ve got a 2 stroke 90 jet currently on my 1760. It weighs 270 pounds. A 140 hp 4 stroke fuel injected wave runner engine weighs 225. So it’s actually no heavier at all. The grate clogging is a concern. But they have stomp grates that you can add to clear any obstructions from above so that should negate it for the most part. We’ve done the outboard jet deal for 2 years now and haven’t really wanted/needed to oar yet. If I were guiding I would definitely be buying a power drifter with oars. But typically we fish 2 people and hate the idea not both being able to fish the whole time.
supposedly the inboards turn sharper then the outboards from what I hear. I have no complaints with speed of maneuvering with my outboard though. The only people I know with inboards have them in those little 12’ joy ride boats that they don’t fish out of so I can’t really confirm the handling on a bigger boat.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Drifter said:


> I have a prodigy outboard jet for sale that will do 30-34 MPH. Just buy that from me then you don't have to find out about the inboards


 Is it a 115/80? Or 150/105? I see them post several that they build.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

bob_esper said:


> Is it a 115/80? Or 150/105? I see them post several that they build.


It’s a 115/80. Custom built 19ft. It runs as skinny as it gets!


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

bob_esper said:


> I’ve got a 2 stroke 90 jet currently on my 1760. It weighs 270 pounds. A 140 hp 4 stroke fuel injected wave runner engine weighs 225. So it’s actually no heavier at all. The grate clogging is a concern. But they have stomp grates that you can add to clear any obstructions from above so that should negate it for the most part. We’ve done the outboard jet deal for 2 years now and haven’t really wanted/needed to oar yet. If I were guiding I would definitely be buying a power drifter with oars. But typically we fish 2 people and hate the idea not both being able to fish the whole time.
> supposedly the inboards turn sharper then the outboards from what I hear. I have no complaints with speed of maneuvering with my outboard though. The only people I know with inboards have them in those little 12’ joy ride boats that they don’t fish out of so I can’t really confirm the handling on a bigger boat.


I used a small garden rake to reach under the hull to rake out any weeds, small stones, etc. without having to step out into the water.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Drifter said:


> It’s a 115/80. Custom built 19ft. It runs as skinny as it gets!


Lol my current boat was made for jumping gravel bars with its tunnel and full uhmw bottom.
prodigy Does make a slick boat though for sure which is reflected in their pricing lol.


----------



## knot_trying (Oct 28, 2020)

I've seen this boat out on the Hooch a couple times, it's a beast. 250HP rotax inboard









River Rocket - Rockproof Boats


Total Shallow Water Performance We have designed our handcrafted boats to run in the shallowest and rockiest rivers across the country. The perfect combination of tunnel hull design, perfectly balanced hull, and UHMW on the bottom allows for our boats to run in only inches of water. Our success...




rockproofboats.com


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Yup. That’s right along the lines of what I wanna build. Just slightly less “severe duty” and hopefully a little more roomy.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Jets work in rocky rivers... when all is done please make a point of coming back and showing what you came up with... Don't know about anyone else but I'm always interested in what other areas find works the best - in their home waters...


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

lemaymiami said:


> Jets work in rocky rivers... when all is done please make a point of coming back and showing what you came up with... Don't know about anyone else but I'm always interested in what other areas find works the best - in their home waters...


I'll probably do another build thread on here since there are quite a few members that fish rivers for trout/bass as well. . First i have to sell my skiff. Got another couple things to knock out on it and she will be ready to be posted.


----------

